# Who Here has a Youtube Account?



## Defiance (Jun 20, 2008)

Who here has a Youtube account?  I have one, and it's the same has my GBAtemp username.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And yes, I did a search, and I couldn't find a thread like this one.

So, does anyone have any interesting videos on theirs?  I also accept friend invites, just make sure you PM me, because I don't accept random friend invites.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jun 20, 2008)

I do. Dont use it much though


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2008)

i have a youtube account too


----------



## moozxy (Jun 20, 2008)

I have one. I only have a few clips from a gig I went to ages ago. I use it to favorite videos and to follow subscriptions though.
It's yohanonfire.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 20, 2008)

mine has retarded reviews >.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 20, 2008)

I do, feel free to check it out and/or subscribe:

http://uk.youtube.com/user/TheTjalian


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a Youtube too... No voices though! Only a few clips of CoD4 for my friends... And a 2 hacks videos as of now...

http://www.youtube.com/user/DragonGenesis

I disabled comments on all of them though so I don't really expect much from my Videos... Just for fun. Maybe I'll make a video on the iTouch when I get it from the contest I won... Nothing special about it though....


----------



## TaMs (Jun 20, 2008)

I've two. And I'm pretty sure that most of here have one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/user/almostrandom
http://www.youtube.com/user/tamszz


----------



## Jax (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tiagofvrjacques

I use it only to mark my favorites.

I was banned once..


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 20, 2008)

I have one, but I only use it to troll uploaders. It's so funny when you hurt their creative feelings.

...same thing goes for my StumbleUpon account.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I was banned once..



yeah tell me about, i had over 200 videos 500 subscribers but i had to start again.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 20, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> mine has retarded reviews >.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 20, 2008)

i was once banned for uploading bleach episodes and naruto shippuden. and...maybe some...u kno...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 21, 2008)

http://youtube.com/user/gmazin


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2008)

i got banned twice.  Once for music vids.  Another for putting up a clip of America's Best Dance Crew.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an account, but I don't use it.......I login when I go there......but I guess that doesn't really mean anything.  I just watch vids on YT, nothing else.  Not really sure why I registered......seems like it was required at some point to watch certain vids or something.....don't remember.


----------



## lagman (Jun 21, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I have an account, but I don't use it.......I login when I go there......but I guess that doesn't really mean anything.  I just watch vids on YT, nothing else.  Not really sure why I registered......seems like it was required at some point to watch certain vids or something.....don't remember.



It is, you can't see adult flagged video without it.
That screws mobitubia, can't see those videos


----------



## Man18 (Jun 21, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i have a youtube account too


Subscribing to peoples youtubes now. yours is so far the first.

BY THE WAY> LIONEL RICHIE PWNS.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's mine... Here


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah. Shouldn't a better question be, Who *doesn't* have a YouTube account?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 21, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i have a youtube account too



ELFEN LIED WALLPAPER


----------



## Carnivean (Jun 21, 2008)

I do, it's full of useless crap.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SuiseisekiCarnivean


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Yeah. Shouldn't a better question be, Who *doesn't* have a YouTube account?


I don't. Why should I?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jun 21, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



pr0n


----------



## Carnivean (Jun 21, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what the other tubes are for.


----------



## Topfragger (Jun 21, 2008)

Everybody is likely to get banned on youtube sewer or later, but me i.... lost my password to it last year :|
and i can't get it back because youtube doesn't answer peoples emails for support.
i spend my time on Deviantart anyway, and Da actually BANS people who spam and flame,
whereas youtube mods often ban people on personal whims and ignore proper duties and will only ban trolls or flammers stalkers spammers harassers if they get an abnormally high ammount of flaggings,

but don't go too wild on flagging someone who is a pestilence or you might be the one banned toooooooo.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 21, 2008)

I do, but I only put up random game recordings to show friends stuff. None of them really follow a theme, like I put up footage to show a friend of mine Aliens vs Predator 2's online multiplayer for instance.

Amazing how I'm still getting subscribers to my videos with no theme.


----------



## Prime (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one, it is mainly for commenting and saving some videos to my favorites but i have a unloaded a few videos which shows how to stalk SpikeyNDS.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one.
I havn't actually used it though...


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah
i don't upload much videos, cuz i don't have anything to upload
i only use my account to keep my favorites, comment and keep track of videos for the ones i subscribe to


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one, That is where I upload all my drum videos and flashcard reviews.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 21, 2008)

I have two YouTube accounts actually


----------



## Artheido (Jun 21, 2008)

I do. Nothing much to see though, just my uploads...

I've had 3 other YT accounts in the past that I abandoned.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SeaznTube


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one, but never used it


----------



## Defiance (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys, I made a new video, but the icon for it is gray.  What gives?  It might change as time passes, but I was just wondering in case it doesn't.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 23, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> > mine has retarded reviews >.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 23, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fischju (Jun 23, 2008)

Mine is too big, and I don't care!


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 23, 2008)

I had it for a while, but made only 5 comments so far IIRC.
Like, the only reason for getting one is to leave comments IMO.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wiidsguy (Jun 24, 2008)

I have one
http://youtube.com/user/wiidslover


----------



## Dylan (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine is like xdylanx2102 or something. I only use it to comment and rate videos.


----------



## dimmujed (Jun 25, 2008)

Check out mine www.youtube.com/jed05

You'll love it.


----------



## fischju (Jun 25, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



352x141=49632, IIRC, and the limit is 400x100=40000. And of course Ace told you that you could have the extra image.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine is Kof1lover.

I have 5 vids, and 11 subscribers.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 25, 2008)

The sig limits have always been lax, just don't abuse that fact...


----------



## Defiance (Aug 30, 2008)

This is bullshit, the took down three more of my videos, and banned me for 2 weeks!  One of my videos was me playing Through the Fire and Flames on expert!  Like, what the hell is wrong with that?  The other one was me playing Home Run Contest in Brawl, and the last one was me showing people how to boot DVDs off of the Wii.  I swear, it's like whenever I talk in a video, it gets taken down...  And no, I do not swear (not like that would matter, because millions of people swaer in their videos).


----------



## javad (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine is racksultana


----------



## Law (Aug 30, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> This is bullshit, the took down three more of my videos, and banned me for 2 weeks!  One of my videos was me playing Through the Fire and Flames on expert!  Like, what the hell is wrong with that?  The other one was me playing Home Run Contest in Brawl, and the last one was me showing people how to boot DVDs off of the Wii.  I swear, it's like whenever I talk in a video, it gets taken down...  And no, I do not swear (not like that would matter, because millions of people swaer in their videos).



That sucks balls, man.

I've seen loads of people get suspended for no reason, I've even seen people get suspended just because somebody flagged their account for no real reason.

Yet Youtube doesn't seem to delete the thousands of videos that tell people how to pirate things.


Oh, and my account is Lawlulz. Click on the first half of my signature.

Or click here. I started doing Let's Plays a little while ago and am slowly getting better.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 30, 2008)

I remember one time this cute asian girl has a lot of subscribers and they banned her. She then made a new account talking about how thats bs. Then again her vids is usually talking about her life. Then again theres other bs vids there.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone know a direct email to Youtube?  I already tried [email protected], but I just got an automated response.


----------



## harrypmgaga (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a YouTube account also, it's:

http://youtube.com/user/harrypmgaga

I have a few gameplay vids and stuff.


----------



## Defiance (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, this is important.  I _must_ know a way of emailing them directly.  Even if they say 'WELL UR VIDS ARE A VIOLATION!' I still want to find an actually person to talk to.


----------



## alltooamorous (Sep 2, 2008)

Mine is the same as my username here. I have few videos, mostly on Rubik's Cubes. Yes, the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 2, 2008)

I do. I just use it to favorite videos.


----------



## Gore (Sep 2, 2008)

I have one.
I have one subscriber.

I think he wanted a "sub4sub", but I never agreed to any such thing.
Actually, the guy is "JohnnySmooth" and he subscribes and adds everyone as friends.
And in return he's pretty damn subscribed too.


----------



## Defiance (Sep 2, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> I have one.
> I have one subscriber.
> 
> I think he wanted a "sub4sub", but I never agreed to any such thing.
> ...



I know, I hate it when people PM me saying 'sub 4 sub?'  It pissed me off so much.  I'll sub to people if their videos are good.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Sep 2, 2008)

I do have one with 2 videos


----------



## pasc (Sep 2, 2008)

mine is diarykeeper.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 2, 2008)

i have one for occasionally uploading videos i want to show to friends.


----------

